# 8 x 14 layout



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't visited here in quite some time. This is where my layout was: http://youtu.be/D440sfOGoPg

As it turned out the porch was not a great idea. The dirt that blows in, plus the moisture when it rains is too much of a problem. So, my wife has given me the garage to use. I've purchased a winch and the plan is to be able to raise the table to park a car below.

I want to use 72" diameter curves for part of the layout for my LIONEL 752E PREWAR O GAUGE UNION PACIFIC M10000.

I have many operating accessories for moving coal etc. So I will need sidings. I would appreciate layout ideas for a 8 x 14 layout that will run up to four trains.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, and I'm wondering about having a central opening in the table. Is it a good idea to have that kind of access?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

how big was the porch layout? u had a lot going on there.

i think center access is good idea. u will need it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There has to be some sort of access to the center
part of a layout that big.

Think reach of your arms. Will you be able to
reach everything on the layout?

If not, maybe you could have a removable section that
comes off from under the table. That way if the
inevitable derailment happens you can have access to it.

Don


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

*layout plan assistance wanted*

The current layout looks like the attachment. There are two 8x4 sheets and the smaller end is approx 6x3.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

gpgold said:


> Oh, and I'm wondering about having a central opening in the table. Is it a good idea to have that kind of access?


My first layout had an operator pit in the middle with crawl-under access. Never again.

If you do it that way, put in a gate or lift-up section so you can still walk in without having to crawl/stoop.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I liked the old layout and mix of stuff. Only problem I see is it will be heavy to hoist! You dont seem to have trouble with buildind layouts. Get the table done and layout some test track. I find in real life some stuff dosent work as well as it does on paper! I like my dogbone on my inside track. I ran a few sideings off of it to accommodate some accessories. they arnt long but I mostly park stuff that works with the accessories, not much switching for me but I can power up coal loaders and such while I run the trains on the other tracks. Just an idea as it seems you like the accessories too! Good luck, and shoot pictures.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

*Elevator table*

This seems to be working - the table can go up an additional three feet above its leg height (39"). So we can put a car below it.

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

*View from above*

This view shows what I'm trying to do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good idea, gets it out of the way when you need the space.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Just posted shots of the layout. So far so good!

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

to gunrunnerjohn,

To isolate a track section do you use insulated pins in all three rails? And what does it mean to make sure to keep all the different sections in phase?

thanks,

Gary


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You only need to isolate the center rail to manage power districts.

Here's a nice Lionel page about Phasing Transformers.

P.S. I've merged all the threads relating to the layout here.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

You know the saying, "happy wife - happy life."

Gary


----------

